# engine ice



## nickjames (Feb 11, 2012)

Anybody ever run engine ice coolant? Is it any good?


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

There should be threads on this already but yes engine ice is well worth the money I run it in all my bikes and sxs and has made a difference in my case..fyi engine ice is not made for slow idle kinda speeds so idling it aint any better the reg coolant but while riding it does help run cooler

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EasyE (Jul 27, 2013)

Just swapped over to it. It's expensive but worth it.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

lots of engine ice threads already


----------

